# Can I Backup/restore Sms And Keep Timestamps On Stock Text App?



## slipperypete (Aug 11, 2011)

I backed up my SMS using 'SMS Backup and Restore', but when you restore the texts, the timestamp is the date/time of the restore. I use this for work and need to keep track of them with the correct timestamp. I installed Go SMS and it will backup & restore. BUT the timestamp is only accurate if I use the Go SMS app. If I open the stock text app, the timestamps are once again at the restore date/time.

Is there an app out there that can restore SMS to a Droid X that will allow the stock app to retain this info?

TIA!!!


----------

